# And the Cow Went...KA-FLUWMUWNMUWNMN!!



## RailRide (Aug 28, 2009)

Train vs Cow (Self explanatory). 

Well, they don't raise them for their brains. The cows, that is.

No gore, although the engineer's remark is priceless...almost as funny as the sound of impact.
(927654 pageviews can't be _too_ wrong)

---PCJ


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 29, 2009)

"Aww you dumb fucker" 

*Crash*

 :shock:


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

That was fantastic.  Roast Beef anyone?


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 29, 2009)

I lol'd so hard. Then I watched the camel one.

Camel: "I REGRET NOTHING!" *Thunk*


----------



## Liam (Aug 29, 2009)

The cow just sat there...


----------



## Corto (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy shit, this video is the best thing. This thread alone justifies this subforum.


----------



## JMAA (Aug 30, 2009)

Smells like beef for dinner.


----------

